# Water Kimchi



## Hammster (Jan 3, 2012)

I received Kimchi Chronicles for Christmas and I made water kimchi as my first recipe from it. I put it together yesterday and it needs a few days to ferment, so I'm planning to try it on Thursday. I'll report back how we like it.
Contains napa cabbage, daikon, asian pear, scallions, garlic, salt, sugar, water.


----------



## Izghoga (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you want to receive more freshening taste than at crude kimchi?


----------



## Hammster (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not certain what you are asking? I like kimchi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 3, 2012)

He is wondering if you need help with storing it, or if you want to rinse it.  He's using Google Translator.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 3, 2012)

Hammster said:


> I received Kimchi Chronicles for Christmas and I made water kimchi as my first recipe from it. I put it together yesterday and it needs a few days to ferment, so I'm planning to try it on Thursday. I'll report back how we like it.
> Contains napa cabbage, daikon, asian pear, scallions, garlic, salt, sugar, water.



ahhh, hammster!!  your lovely jar of kimchi brings back fond memories of an authentic korean kimchi that a friend of mine made--sooo HOT my eyes sprung instant tears when i ate it.  it also took my breath away--all very worth it, great stuff!!  i've recently been watching the kimchi chronicles too, which i thoroughly enjoy, though it makes me soo hungry every time....


----------



## jennyema (Jan 4, 2012)

That's a beautiful jar!

My partner is of Korean descent so we eat Kimchi all the time.  Including fir breakfast.  I've made it a few times but it's not nearly as good as what the family makes.

Water kimchi is a terrific summer dish; we prefer the spicy stuff.

Kimchi chronicles is a great show. Korean food is simple, delicious and vastly overlooked.


----------



## Hammster (Jan 4, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> He is wondering if you need help with storing it, or if you want to rinse it. He's using Google Translator.


 
Ok, I can almost see the part about rinsing it, but I don't see the part about needing help storing it. 
However, the answer is no to both. Although I'll be glad to share some on Thursday. 

I wonder if babelfish might be a better translator?


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is one I made awhile back. 






[/url] Mul Kimchi (Water Kimchi) by powerplantop, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## vitauta (Jan 4, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> He is wondering if you need help with storing it, or if you want to rinse it.  He's using Google Translator.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> the google translator, whatever that is, is woefully inadequate as a tool to facilitate communication, at least in this forum.  instead, what i am seeing is repeated misunderstandings and unintentional insults.  this google method should be discontinued immediately and reevaluated....


----------



## Hammster (Jan 4, 2012)

vitauta said:


> Dawgluver said:
> 
> 
> > He is wondering if you need help with storing it, or if you want to rinse it. He's using Google Translator.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## vitauta (Jan 4, 2012)

Hammster said:


> vitauta said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly took no insult from Izghoga's comment, but I did misunderstand it for sure and was looking for clarification. And, I hope I didn't insult anyone with my response to Dawgluver's comment.
> ...


----------



## Izghoga (Jan 4, 2012)

And I read and "rejoice"...


----------



## Hammster (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, I took a small sample taste yesterday and it's good. Salty, but good. Might need to rinse it before eating it to remove some of the saltiness. Should be really good with a Korean inspired pork loin roast tonight.


----------



## Claire (Jan 5, 2012)

I've never heard of making kimchee with water, all my recipes call for "bleeding" the vegetables, squeezing, adding the peppers, storing.  Yes, sometimes too salty.  I either rinse, or simply adding more vegetables after draining the liquid, tossing, then putting in jars.  But I'd like to try this method.


----------



## Hammster (Jan 5, 2012)

Rinsing definitely helped with the saltiness. I think when I make it again, and I will because it's really good, I'll rinse the veg after the initial salting and sitting. And then rinse it before serving. That really should cut down on the saltiness.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 5, 2012)

Claire said:


> I've never heard of making kimchee with water, all my recipes call for "bleeding" the vegetables, squeezing, adding the peppers, storing.  Yes, sometimes too salty.  I either rinse, or simply adding more vegetables after draining the liquid, tossing, then putting in jars.  But I'd like to try this method.



Water kimchi is a sumer type. It is ment to be refreshing and cool.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 5, 2012)

Hammster said:


> Rinsing definitely helped with the saltiness. I think when I make it again, and I will because it's really good, I'll rinse the veg after the initial salting and sitting. And then rinse it before serving. That really should cut down on the saltiness.



One of the things with water kimchi is the water is ment to be drank as well as eating the veggies. So if the water is to salty then the recipe calls for to much salt.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2012)

those look great, hammy and ppt! 

this is a new one for me as well. i'm used to the kimchi with different veggies (cabbage, cucumber, scallion, radish)  rubbed with a salty, hot pepper paste, then fermented.

i'm going to have to try this. thanks for teaching me something new.


----------



## Hammster (Jan 6, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> One of the things with water kimchi is the water is ment to be drank as well as eating the veggies. So if the water is to salty then the recipe calls for to much salt.


 
Yeah, she uses some of the liquid in a soup recipe as a seasoning. 
I agree that it likely has too much salt.


----------

